# Raid Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie ich heute leider feststellen mußte hat mein Raid ein Problem.

Ich habe 2 Festplatten /dev/sdc und /dev/sdd

als Raid eingebunden.

```
cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] 

md0 : active raid1 sdd1[1]

      976759936 blocks [2/1] [_U]

      

unused devices: <none>

```

Da ich die Sache nicht so aktiv gebrauche, sondern dort "nur meine daten ablege", ist mir nicht aufgefallen, daß der PC einmal nur die eine Festplatte oder nur die andere Festplatte ins Raid geholt hat. Leider gab es da kein System.

Wahrscheinlich ein Hardware Problem. Controller und/oder Festplatte. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, daß auf jeder Platte unterschiedliche Stände verschiedener Verzeichnisse sind.

Das kann ich wahrscheinlich nur lösen, indem ich jede Festplatte einzeln mounte und dann alles in ein Verzeichnis kopiere und dabei jeweils die ältesetn Dateiversionen überschreiben lasse.Deshalb meine Frage: Gibt eine Gui zum aktiven Monitoring des Raidstatus.

Wenn ich jetzt das Raid überprüfen lasse. Welche Version von den Dateien wird dann übernommen? Weil einmal sind die auf der einen Festplatte neuer, mal auf der anderen Festplatte.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt erst mal noch ein Backup vom Backup angefertigt  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo G. R. (was heißt das eigentlich...?)

Zu deinem aktuellen Problem kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, ich nutze kein SW-RAID

Aber ich bin vor ein paar Tagen grad über ein HowTo gestolpert welches dir beim Neuaufbau deines RAID evtl. weiterhilft.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo G. R. (was heißt das eigentlich...?)
> 
> 

 

Gruß Roland 

AKÜFI  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu deinem aktuellen Problem kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, ich nutze kein SW-RAID
> 
> Aber ich bin vor ein paar Tagen grad über ein HowTo gestolpert welches dir beim Neuaufbau deines RAID evtl. weiterhilft.
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich probiers mal. Habe gerade eine neue 1,5TB Platte bestellt...kommt heute durch den Schnee (hoffe ich). Dann sichere mal alles weg und starte die Reparatur.

Mal sehen was passiert.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

also ich habe mal alles weg gesichert. Eine der beiden Platten mit fdisk leer gemacht. (Die mit dem älteren Datenbestand). Wieder eingehangen...jetzt geht es wohl wieder.

G. R.

----------

## 69719

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5408906.html#5408906

----------

## Tinitus

 *escor wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5408906.html#5408906

 

Was soll mir dieser Link denn sagen?

G. R.

----------

## schachti

Dass das anhängen des Kernel-Parameters

```
rootdelay=10
```

das ursprüngliche Problem evtl. in Zukunft lösen könnte?

----------

## 69719

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Dass das anhängen des Kernel-Parameters
> 
> ```
> rootdelay=10
> ```
> ...

 

So siehts aus  :Wink: 

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich heute leider feststellen mußte hat mein Raid ein Problem.
> 
> Ich habe 2 Festplatten /dev/sdc und /dev/sdd
> ...

 

Zum Monitoring status gibt es diese Möglichkeit.

----------

